# Why is my cockatiel walking on the bottom of the cage?



## Toon zelda (Aug 9, 2012)

My female cockatiel is between 6-10 years old. Why found her and adopted her about a year ago. She never has laid an egg, though I know she is a girl, because of the pattering on her feathers and her quiet feminine chirps she makes.

Recently she has been walking around on the bottom of her cage a lot. I'm not sure this is normal. She is healthy with nutrition, I don't believe she feels any heavier than before. She might be getting into a behavior of nesting at the bottom of her cage, if so how can I prevent that?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is a thread on hormone control, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330.

Walking around on the bottom of the cage isnt abnormal as long as shes active, eating/drinking normally, and her droppings are normal, cockatiels are natural ground foragers and mine walk around on the bottom of the cage frequently, but if shes showing special interest in a bottom corner and starts becoming protective of that corner she may see that as her nest.


----------

